# Jackpot



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I cruised into a local Golf Course a couple of weeks ago (after the last big storm) to ask if I could collect some/all of the trees laying around (really nice variety and size) only to be told "No my Husband is going to cut it into Firewood" Well I made it a ponit to get the word to the Owner Committee that I would take all the bigger stuff making it possible for them to save a ton of cash, not having to pay the Tree Service to cut up and haul away. Much to my liking I got a call telling me I could pick up some as long as I took it all> Well I thought that A mighty swell offer as there were about 5 nice logs in the bunch of 10 or so at least when I had originally asked. Today my Son and I showed up to load what we thought were a few logs only to discover 3 piles 6-8 ft tall of Cherry (50" diameter 3 10' long logs, 4 Red Maple logs 24-42 diameter 10-16' White oak (monster trunk 64" diameter 16ft long, smattering of Ash Hickory etc.. . I will try ro post a picture or two soon. A few of the logs are partially rotted, which is to be suspected considering they came down due to wind but most are pretty decent and there are quite a few smaller limbs/trunks that aren't very straight. I'll have to cut about a third of the haul into firewood but I'm tickled to have the score and now am trying to figure where to put it all. The only thing that could be better is if I had a few Tree Services wrapped around my fingers (like Daren:laughing who could do all the hard work and just dropped the decent cut logs in my lap/yard! The pictures are after my kid and I made 3 hauls of 5-8 logs each. We took from the top of the piles and the logs were mostly 20-30 diameter & 10-16ft long. We kick those of down the hill at our little Farmstead & if my kid has re-couperated by Monday will start in again! I love working my BIG 25 y.o. boy into the dirt:laughing:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

That's a great haul. What are you using to move them around with? 
Chris


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

So far the kid and I have used his truck to pull logs onto an 18ft beavertail. That works really well, until they get over a ton and real large in girth. Now we will have to take my OLD Backhoe (1975) over and push, pull and lift the rest. What's going to be of great benefit is that the logs sit up an incline and we will be able to put my bigger dual axle trailer in the dip and if all goes according to plan, roll the really big stuff onto it. My backhoe can lift up to 3000-3500 lbs, if the load is properly rigged but it has to work too hard to lift the load over 5-6ft. I try not to push my luck as the old girl is real important to us and we can't afford to replace or rebuild it should we mess it up!! In any case it's always a challenge and frankly I enjoy the Rush. It must be related to days of my youth when jumping out of Airplanes was my favorite activity. Once at the lot we push and/or pull them off and roll, push or carry them to their place, where they stay until the're ready for milling.

I enjoy salvaging and milling so much it's hard to get non-sawyers/woodworkers to understand! I hope I never come across like i'm bragging or gloating, i'm sincerely jazzed (like a little kid) about what I feel blessed to be doing.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like you made a major score!


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

How long does it take something like this to dry?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

There are a few variables which influence drying. Size,species,drying method (Air, Fired kiln, Solar kiln etc...) as well as the cut of lumber length/dimension. I haven't got it built yet but I have plans for a Solar kiln with exhausting fans that can/will dry a 1000 BF Northern Red Oak in an avg of 5 weeks. My father told of the antique drying methods that can have that same wood dried in 4-6 days. But tending a fire pit and a Ton of oak on stillts ain't my idea of a good time! But thats how they did it in McNary Co. TN from 1800 to present and I can go to dozens of places in that area and see incredible examples of Timber Frame & Post & Beam that are 150 Y.O. that were dried in that mannner. Generally the wood talks if I listen and tells me when it's ready!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is are a couple of pictures of the Cherry Log (Stump) it's the largest by far that i've personally seen! I don't know how to age it since the center is long gone but I wouldn't be surprised if it has been around since before the Civil War?? The log standing aginst it is 81" long


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That sir, is one big tree. And a very nice haul I might add. Love to see the lumber you get out of that!

To bad the center of that trunk is long gone... I would have loved to see the rings on that tree counted.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

That's a big'n. Was the other end hollow?


I see elm(?) not cherry. But I've been wrong before id'ing by picture. Cherry has a scaly bark. The interlaced ridges remind me of elm.

BTW - the National black cherry champ measures 68-3/4" DBH.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately the other end is hollow. As far as the species I'm pretty sure of the i'd. However, I have not had anyone of knowledge/experience (besides yours truly) take an up-close gander at it! Generally Black Cherry will tighten significantly as it ages. The bark on the one salvagable limb has the characteristic (scaley look)I will know for certain when I take my chainsaw to section the big one!

By the way according to most recent data the Champ Black Cherry is in the Smokey Mountain National Forest and measures 134' tall x 210" circumference


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like a Chineese Elm to me. Definatly not Cherry Bark.


----------

